# Jelly Been and tethering?



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, it looks like Verizon has released JB...mine is currently downloading. I know that FoxFi doesn't support JB...what other programs out there can I use to tether my MAXX to my tablet?

Chief


----------



## digsy13 (May 3, 2012)

Wireless Tether still works like a charm on a rooted Maxx.


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Wifi tether works. I use the SQlite hack.


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

The only way I was able to tether was root and then flash a ROM (W.Y.K.A) that wasn't stock. I use FoxFi and so far on the JB (4.1.2) it works great....well, except that FoxFi is now part of PDAnet and it tell you that you have to download it....which I did and it works!


----------



## bigpapajon (Apr 7, 2013)

You can use the FoxFi Bluetooth tethering without root, but it only seems to work on my browsers, not apps requiring an internet connection.

Posted from my Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 on Tapatalk


----------

